# '65 intake question...



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

I was on ebay just lookin at '65 parts and saw a '65 tri-power intake that had a threaded hole on the passenger side boss opposite where the stock temp. sending unit mounts. the '65 intakes ive ever owned whether 4bbl. or tri-power all had just the one threaded hole on the drivers side boss for the sending unit. what was I looking at? why was that threaded hole there? for what purpose? it had the cast #9778818.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It was probably a '64 or earlier unit. The heater hose connected to the front of the intake rather than to the rear of the pass. side cylinder head.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

geeteeohguy said:


> It was probably a '64 or earlier unit. The heater hose connected to the front of the intake rather than to the rear of the pass. side cylinder head.


im aware of that. my first was a '64. I know the '64 intake does not mount to '65-up heads. its a different design. I forget the casting # for the '64. its not the same as '65. its being advertised as a '65 with a '65 casting #.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That casting number is for the '65 TP intake, for sure. Looking at mine, and others on line, none have an extra threaded hole. There is a boss where one could be installed, if you drilled and threaded it, but what for? My guess would be that it's a modified intake. A picture would be nice, though.


----------



## nineteen 65 (Jul 8, 2013)

2 out of the 3 65 tripowers that I own have the extra hole on the passenger-side. I posted the same question a while back on the other forum and from the responses it appears that mine were not the only ones that exist. The holes are not modifications and were in the original casting. I added after market temp gauges and used the extra hole to insert a sensor to activate the idiot light in my dash.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

thanks for the reply. I just don't know for what purpose. none of mine ever had one. 4bbl. or tri. maybe they were made during early transition from '64 to 5 since the '64 used it for the heater hose connection. im curious to know what the casting date is on yours. early?


----------



## nineteen 65 (Jul 8, 2013)

I won't be able to check until January


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

In 40 years of GTO-ing, I have never seen one. Pics would be nice.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

if you go on ebay for " 65 Pontiac tri-power " you will see a bare manifold for sale, and also a complete set-up that has it. I know, its strange to me also but seems to exist.


----------



## GoatGuru (Oct 1, 2013)

rickm said:


> thanks for the reply. I just don't know for what purpose. none of mine ever had one. 4bbl. or tri. maybe they were made during early transition from '64 to 5 since the '64 used it for the heater hose connection. im curious to know what the casting date is on yours. early?


My Friend Marc Neary says it is a early 65 when every thing transformed over from 1964. This guy has over twenty 1965s one in every color all WS tri-Power 4spd cars and all factory Original his parents owned, Neary Pontiac dealer ship in Dufer Oregon up until 1973, he still has the dealer ship with tons of NOS parts 5 floors of cars and parts from 64 to72. He specializes in GTO builds. he is a 65 freak. He has a 1965 with that heater hose connected to it. it is a 65 but has, sept 64 build date on data plate . late 64 early 65. Pontiac did weird things lol in the early 60s I have seen were the manifold vacuum line run's from that area to the vacuum gauge in car but don't know..


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

thanks for info.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

'64 intakes were not used on '65's, as the heads were completely redesigned for '65, and were not compatible with a '64 intake. Early production '65's that were built in '64 had '65 manifolds and heads, with casting numbers to match. So, no '64 manifolds were installed on '65 model year cars. This whole 'second hole' thing has me scratching my head.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

the only thing I can think of is when the new manifold design for '65 was first being casted, for some reason they continued to have that threaded hole on the passenger side that the '64 utilized for the heater hose connection. they just plugged it at the factory with a pipe thread plug. then shortly after realized it was no longer needed and discontinued it on the castings. theres an obvious boss on the '65 intakes that don't have the threaded hole. im sure there aren't many that have it. its the first time ive ever seen them. im curious to know if the casting dates are "early".


----------



## nineteen 65 (Jul 8, 2013)

Once I get back in January I will check the casting date and post a picture. FYI my tripower intake is in my '65 GTO bolted to 77 heads. The original plug for the hole looked similar to the rear end oil filler plug. Unfortunately when I rebuilt my tripower I miss placed the plug and had to use a brass pipe plug. One detail that I recall is that the 'passenger' hole is smaller than the drivers side. I tried to insert the temp sender but hole was too small. I reread my original post and noticed an error, should read that I 'plan' to use the extra hole to install a sensor to activate the dash idiot light'. I have found a sensor that is of smaller diameter that will fit.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

yeah, the bare manifold on ebay for sale had the same type plug. the reason why this thing was on my mind was I try to keep my car as period correct and not jury rigged as possible. now I know in the future that manifold meets my standards should I come across one to buy.


----------



## 60sstuff (Jul 15, 2011)

*My 65 GTO has this plug*

Mine is a 4bbl. intake on a 43,440 mile car. The car is all matching numbers with the engine built in Sept. 11-17.

I have this plug on the RH front side of the intake (dated I 15 4 = Sept 15, 1964).

It's always been there from the Baltimore plant and is not a modification.

I also think it is a Very Early 65 intake intended for a heater hose (like a 64 used) but never utilized.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Chris, you need to post pictures of your new beauty on this forum so we can ogle it!!!
Jeff


----------

